# WeldBond



## Skinzdogg420 (Jul 3, 2019)

Customer hung white board and applied Weldbond. The plasterer never showed up to do it. I know you’re supposed to plaster over it within a few hours. So my question is can I use durabond and finish it like I normally would on drywall or is the weldbond gonna keep it from adhering correctly? I don’t know if I can put another coat of weldbond and plaster it, finish it with durabond and drywall mud or have him tear it all out and start from scratch. My father has been in the drywall and plaster business for 40 years and he’s never heard of this situation. Any input is greatly appreciated


----------

